# Auto Finesse Vision



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello everyone! Is Auto Finesse Vision Glass Polish any good? What are its alternatives? Thanks


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Not one I’ve tried, but have used AG glass polish and find that very nice and easy to use, with good results :thumb:


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Haven't used vision. But I have crystal.... Don't rate it tbh. Pretty smeary I found.....if vision is anything like it I'd look for something else


----------



## Mitch8 (Nov 9, 2009)

I found it quite difficult to use, was very smeary and oily


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

It's a bit of a dilemma this product, some people rate it highly whilst others don't get on at all with it!


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> Not one I've tried, but have used AG glass polish and find that very nice and easy to use, with good results :thumb:


I have used Autoglym Glass Polish but it did not do much that's why I'm looking for a better product.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

ReyIndividual said:


> It's a bit of a dilemma this product, some people rate it highly whilst others don't get on at all with it!


Glass cleaning is more about teqniuque than product use


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

I really like Vision, cleans glass very well and no streaks or smears for me at all.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Angelwax also do a "Vision" and it's awesome.

Harry


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Can’t beat a good Clay bar on the Windscreen followed up with Polish from a DA


----------



## WookieCookies (Nov 10, 2018)

I think its a good product. It hits me as more of a strong cleaner than a polish. That being said I used it on my MK4's glass xenons and was impressed with the finish!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

